# AR500 Steel Targets



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone know of someone in N.W. Ohio that makes to sell or sells the AR 500 3/8 an ½ inch thick round targets?
I need two 10 inch and a half doz. 6 inch rounds and a few 4x4 squares. 
Im in the Fremont/Tiffin area.
Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.shootsteel.com/steel-targets/ Been happy with the products they have.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks BobK

I'll check them out, I my get free shipping from them, works for me.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I got most of mine from http://bobcatsteel.com/ I think they are in Shelbyville, Indiana but the items you are looking for will fit in a USPS large flat rate box.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't have any AR500, but we do have some military grade armor plate.
If you're ever near Cleveland, could hook you up.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

One of the local guys has some AR500 3/8th inch thick. Offered to cut what ever I want.

Thanks for the info fellas and thanks for the offer on the plate creekcrewler.


----------

